# decode serial number



## Duff Daddy

I found a place to do it for ariens but I'm looking for year of manufacturer and some other info. What can you get from this # 
m828dx172682


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

Where did that number come from? Ariens serial # or off the engine?


----------



## Duff Daddy

It was on the case


----------



## sscotsman

No one on this forum has a Deere decoder key, that I have ever seen..
but I googled it! 
and found this:

How to Read a John Deere VIN | Home Guides | SF Gate

your number: *M0828DX172682

*


> Identify the first two letters or numbers in a 13-symbol VIN or the first three letters or numbers in a 17-symbol VIN; this is the factory code (also known as engine manufacturer)


M0
Google doesnt seem to know who M0 is, but its probably just the code for the engine manufacturer, not where the snowblower itself was made.



> Identify the next four letters and numbers after the factory code, which will be positions three to six in a 13-symbol VIN, or positions four to seven in a 17-symbol VIN. This is the model number. For instance, in the John Deere VIN CD6068G123456, 6068 is the model number.


828D - That makes sense as a model number..Is it 8hp with a 28" bucket?



> Identify the letter in position seven in a 13-symbol VIN. This is the emissions level designation.


X



> Identify the last six letters and numbers in a 13-symbol VIN or the last five digits in a 17-symbol VIN. This is the serial number and is unique to your specific tractor. The serial number can be used to track and identify individual John Deere tractors.


172682

That site refers to tractors, not snowblowers..but there are 13 digits in your snowblower number, so it seems likely the same conventions apply, although I dont know that for certain..but it seems to make sense..
if you snowblower is in fact 8hp and 28" bucket, then we can be sure thats the right decoder ring! 

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

This is probably an Ariens! 
please post some photos, and the engine data tag numbers, if you can..

Scot


----------



## Duff Daddy

scotty you the man. THanks it is an 828d ... figured that would pop up but didnt know like ariens does if it tells you year with the model/serial number.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

Oh, its the JD serial number. I know I was looking up one for someone a few months back on here and ended up stopping at the JD dealer around the corner from me for accurate info. I can do the same for you if you need...let me know...
EDIT- found the old thread: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...n/23665-tecumseh-engine-year-manufacture.html
JD uses the serial number to date the machines...


----------



## sscotsman

I believe any Deere snowblower with a "D" in the model name was made by Ariens..
They were made 1991 to 2001.
Post a few photos, that will clinch it for Ariens, and post all Tecumseh numbers from the engine data tag,
that will tell the exact model year..

Scroll down past Cub Cadet and Bolens for info on the Ariens/Deeres

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page11.html#question3

Scot


----------



## Duff Daddy

Scott, 

It is an Ariens design, I can tell by the bucket.


----------

